# Singles Monthly Homesteading Thread-December2014



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Singles Monthly Homesteading Thread-December2014


been moving my dry firewood from forest woodshed to backyard woodshed so i can start filling the other up.i wanna get it filled this month.its pouring rain here.

p.s. dont know whats going on with the lettering in this post being bold like....musta hit a button wrong...lol


*


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

It's been warm and toasty here, with some sunny and some partly cloudy days. I've got the garden/orchard fence line cleared and picked up the line posts and field wire this morning. Tomorrow I hope to set the gate posts and corners. I may have to take out some peach trees to line the fence up the way I would like, but I want to think about it. One of the trees is thriving but the other two would not be much of a loss. After a cold early November, we've been above average on the temps, so the "wood bank" is looking pretty good for early December.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I finally did something homesteady. I have these awful weeds in my garden. I cleaned them out this afternoon.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

All I have to share for the past week is dead things. I had a sow die unexpectedly and then, through my own carelessness, let a skunk in the hen house who set up housekeeping and did in 4 of my last 5 hens before I figured out the bloodthirsty thing was living IN the hen house -- not coming in from outside.

I'm tired of dealing with corpses. :yuck:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not doing hardly anything outside and the temp. are fluctuating so much it gives me a terrible headache. -9C today and +8 or more tomorrow. guess it's better than snow though. I'm getting at my Christmas gift baking today. I might decorate my fireplace mantle later. hung a few wreaths on the fence this morning. not really in the mood yet to unpack all my tubs although every other year the decorating is finished by now. ~Georgia.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Been helping my bro out the last couple weeks or so. He's always asking me to come help...I think he's pretty desparate?  He's having some minor surgery, was scheduled two weeks ago, but postponed for flu. He runs cow/calfs as well as a water well contractor, and needed help getting ready, such as fencing field pasture, weaning, general work, etc. He said he is done trying to find qualified help...three years ago...but he asks me? I've helped him from time to time the last three winters, and enjoyed my time with him. plus his wife feeds really good! He's ten years older than me, and I really enjoy picking his mind for information! 

He's three hours north of me, so they're gracious enough to put up with me thru the week. Made a power run home this afternoon to take care of my business of stacking hay, feed, cornstalks,,,whatever they can tie into a bale that I can pick up, and move into a accesible location for producers. Have the weekend filled up with up with work as well.

Just finished doing my laundry and ironing....yeah right....laundry is done, and out of the dryer. Sure wish I could find my iron?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh we share the same iron. LOL nothing going here. Seems every weekend is filled. Classes this weekend and a door to door food drive next weekend. Need to get my lights put up but when? It's dark when I go to work and dark when I go home.. Oh well.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello everyone. Thanks for the thread.

My December is pretty mild so far. It has been drizzling rain off and on most days; so not much I can get done outdoors. Plus, the weeds in my garden have already seeded; so won't waste my time hauling them out. 

I do have 26 Jumbo Cornish X-Rock babies fattening in the brooding house, along with one exotic chick and 6 baby keets that are as large now as the cornish. They no longer need the heat lamps and I'm thankful for that because, when it rains, the breaker to the chicken house jumps off. (The professional electrician who put it in ran it underground without its being in conduit; and I suspect a sharp rock punctured it in some way so that when it gets weight it trips the breaker.)

Mostly what I'm doing thus far this month is create quite a bit of Kefir fruit smoothies and freeze them...kinda like a frozen yogurt that I can enjoy later. I also cooked some extra meat (freezing it) just in case my power goes off this winter; and I've been creating some dog food, i.e. boiled beef liver chopped and the juice used to boil steam-rolled barley. Feeding this to them in the mornings (alternated with raw chicken parts) and the kibble I feed them in the evenings helps keep these two guard dogs looking good.

I've also been doing a lot of reading, since I found the King James Version of the Scriptures online that I can enlarge fonts on. I'm in Psalms chapter 51 now. My plan is to read the entire Bible (Gen to Rev) this winter. 

I do have 3 grown roosters I'ld like to slaughter, though I have not figured out how to do so. They won't roost in the chicken house but roost on the rafters in my barn; so they are a bit high for me to reach and, since it is best to catch them after dark, that will probably mean climbing a ladder. At my age that is a bit scary!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Got some practice in with my new rifle today...it's ready to go deer hunting with me after Christmas during the final holiday hunt.










And just finished a gift for the co-worker who took me up to her cabin for opening day. I know she only uses handmade dishcloths...she normally gets them from craft fairs.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful workmanship on those cloths, viggie!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Dishcloths are super nice, but the rifle excites my blood, viggie! All the Winchesters and savage 99's just do something for me. Mostly nostalgia. but the savage 99s have taken some coyotes and deer for me.

New Years Eve 1999, I took the boys out calling coyotes and spotlighting. About two minutes before midnight, #1 son missed a called coyote with a scoped 22/250. Just within a few minutes, #2 son shot a jackrabbit with a Winchester 94 in dutty thutty. I like to think of them as the last shot fired at game in the 20th century, and the first shot at game in the 21st century. #3 was pretty young, but he took a few shots thru the night as well. Your model 94 made me remember those times.

#3 son took his first deer this year with a savage 99 that I gave to him. It made his day!!!! Gave it to him with the understanding that it will always be passed down to another second amendment supporter, and never sold.

What caliber did you get? I like that peep sight as well! I've still got a 92 and a pre64 94 that I have never even fired.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a Model 94...30-30. It had been in the family as a wall hanger for many years so I had taken it to the gun club to have them sight it in for me. They had me take 3 practice shots to see where it was and they were all in the red, so it's definitely ready to come out of retirement.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought a small tablet from a coworker. She got it at Walmart on black Friday sale for $29. I like it so far. Its lighter than my other one. 7" I think she said. Ha ha I didn't even look at the box. It looks like a big cell phone. It doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son and his friends are having their yearly squirrel hunt on Saturday and I've been baking for that all day. took down all the Christmas wreaths I had hanging on the deck and fence. there is a wind and rain storm expected. I can hear the wind howling already. I hate wind! I like living alone but not in a wind storm although I get through it. hope the top part of my chimney is secure enough this time.

picked up a couple little doves while I was outside checking things out. they run into the picture window for some reason. that's several now that have killed themselves like that in the last 2 months. I hate to see that happen. the doves are among my favorite birds to watch at the feeder. there are dove hunts in Canada but not allowed in nova scotia. they are considered a song bird here. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

See that battery, I need that out of there and I can't get it. I can lift the battery but I get get a hold on it down in that hole to get it out!!

I got this hatchet from my good friend Mrs. Hulmes. She was 74 and I was 20 maybe when I first met her. It belonged to her husband. I used it today to cut a root my coop door was hanging on when I opened or closed it.

I didn't do much today but I did day dream about house plans in a spot I would build a house on. I stood there picturing where everything would be.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Tambo, do you have a rope and a rafter handy for that battery?

I'm actually sitting in the new house. AND there really is heat! And water! We might get moved in here yet! Or I should say partially moved in, as there's no way I'm going to get everything up here before bad weather hits...and I really don't care.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Georgia...do you have a picture of this trap? I love to watch them as well, create habitats, see them prosper, but I also love to harvest them.

Not much finer eating than a boned dove breast wrapped in bacon, with a sliver of jalapeno, and wrapped in some smoke.



newfieannie said:


> picked up a couple little doves while I was outside checking things out. they run into the picture window for some reason. that's several now that have killed themselves like that in the last 2 months. I hate to see that happen. the doves are among my favorite birds to watch at the feeder. there are dove hunts in Canada but not allowed in nova scotia. they are considered a song bird here. ~Georgia


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

tambo said:


> See that battery, I need that out of there and I can't get it. I can lift the battery but I get get a hold on it down in that hole to get it out!!
> 
> I got this hatchet from my good friend Mrs. Hulmes. She was 74 and I was 20 maybe when I first met her. It belonged to her husband. I used it today to cut a root my coop door was hanging on when I opened or closed it.
> 
> I didn't do much today but I did day dream about house plans in a spot I would build a house on. I stood there picturing where everything would be.


Tambo...that battery has a strap to lift it out. If you can't get it out, there is a lip at the bottom that I have seen on some that is utilized. Kind of sucks, but it might be there? Have you checked the bottomside of your carrier?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Trying my hand at grinding up my own venison burger. Bubba got another doe on Tuesday and this one is going to end up all burger, if I can stick with it LOL I've got about 10lbs ground up so far


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Rhonda, Bubba is having way more luck than I am. I went today with a friend to Huntington, I didn't see a thing. I'm hunting my place tomorrow and the few more times I will get to go before it closes. Tell Bubba good job for me!!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

When we went to check in, his was the only doe. There were four bucks, and not one less than a 6 point! I wish you much luck before the season ends


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I worked up a garden bed and mulched the garlic. I miss my rabbits. I would get the hay from under their cages and mulch my garlic with it. I took some pictures but you can't really see it good.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tambo: a hook, perhaps, dangled on the end of a rope?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went hunting with a friend of mine Saturday and she helped me get the battery out when we got back. It took both of us but we got it.

I shopped tonight and didn't get home till after dark. I've been doing some Shrek gardening after dark lately. Dixie stays in a kennel and she is ready to get out and stretch her legs when I get home so I piddle in the garden under the security light while she does her thing. The weather has been nice the last couple of days. Tonight I trimmed trees. Lol


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

gingerbread village me and the kids decorated 







wreath I made by hot glueing some old ornaments together 














couple grapevine wreaths I decorated


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

made a flat tire festive 







painted a statue of the blessed virgin for my mom in the colors she requested.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice Handymama*, You have some serious craft skills*-I like Mary's red dress too*.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought personally that there is NO WAY Mary would have worn that!!! Lol but mom wanted those colors, so whatever floats her boat I reckon. I would've went with pastels if it were mine...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

very creative! I use to make those gingerbread houses with my son every year. we made them from graham wafers but I see they sell kits now. I'm tempted to buy one. ~Georgia


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

They are fun and quick. I used a kit from Wal-Mart but had to get extra candy because they don't give you much. I only did the icing and sliced up some gumdrops, the kids put all the candy on.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

They had kits for a gingerbread train, a house, and a sleigh with reindeer too. Untelling what they'll come out with next. At Halloween they sell a spooky gingerbread castle kit! Lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

got all the dry wood moved and started cutting some old tree tops ...mostly ash.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Cleaned the chicken coop out. Took the maters and greens out of the green house. Put the coop mess in the raised beds. Phew does it smell in there right now. Need to haul some water in there so it works better at composting. All the faucets are wrapped up for winter. Kinda sad to see it all bare but it won't be long until I can start planting.

Did a door to door food drive Saturday for our local Christmas basket group. Was fun and everyone was so generous. Have to wrap and finish shopping for Christmas. Feel so far behind for some reason. Work party is Thursday. I'm taking off from Christmas to New Years. Woo hoo.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

This is my little Silver Fox bud, Foxy. Just finished a short thaw here, so I squeezed in cage cleaning night before it all refreezes. And to keep fit for those spring homesteading chores, I joined Curves. Day #3 of trying to see how many continuous weekdays I can visit this winter


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Today and yesterday was very stressful at work. Hopefully everything will settle back down now. I work half a day tomorrow and half a day Friday then I'm off until the 5th of January. When I'm stressed I like to work in the garden. So under the light of the security light I forked up another garden bed. This one is going to be the best bed I have I think. I had tomatoes there this year and they were mulched with a deep layer of leaves.

This is where I wished I had a big ole deep tub so I could get in up to my chin. I am wound up tighter than Pete's guitar string.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

tambo said:


> This is where I wished I had a big ole deep tub so I could get in up to my chin. I am wound up tighter than Pete's guitar string.


Pete as in Seeger? The famous breaker of G strings? (And no, it's not part of a strippers attire, LOL!)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fill the tub with as hot water as you can stand Tammy with some Epsom salts then lie down in that for half an hour or more. I find that very helpful. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This was a stressful week. I guess I shouldn't have prayed for patience because God gave a lot of things to practice on. I worked my frustrations out in the garden. I forked up two garden beds. How can you not find peace with a view like this?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Tilled up the garden before all the rain hit. Also tilled and leveled the latest wild pig rootings before the rain. Done some mowing and shoving up fallen limbs.

Been feeding my poor bees every day it isn't raining and gets up to 50 degrees. So far my remaining 6 hives are still hanging in there! Moved my 'monster' hive down into the bottom away from the others to try and get the robbing slowed down a bit. 

As far as I can tell the 'survivor' chickens are apparently not an egg laying variety of chicken as all they do is eat and not lay :facepalm: Apparently Mr. Bobcat didn't like his picture being taken as he's not been back.

Been going to the gym and swimming laps for at least an hour most days. Got plumbing ran to the cabin...yippee!!!

Duck season is taking a break until after the first of the year(split season) so I haven't had to do daybreak armed patrols of my place in a couple of weeks.

After the first of the year I'll be setting up a woodworking shop and getting busy with maintaining, building and assembling bee equipment.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

The longest night of the year to-nite and then it slowly gets better  Had a great birthday a couple of days ago. I worked a double but came home to a nice dinner my son cooked, lovely and much appreciated. Kept meaning to get a tree this year but think I'll wait till after Christmas. This is the year I follow my own rules...finally, the rebel that has been hiding in me is blossoming. Looking so forward to shorter nights and longer days...It's pitch black at four thirty in the afternoons here...it just ain't right!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, color me ashamed. As far as I can tell, we forgot to wish you a happy birthday homefire. I almost always look down at the birthdays. Friday, the dang wireless router was giving me fits so I completely forgot. :ashamed:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMEFIRE2007!!!*​


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

homefire2007 said:


> Had a great birthday a couple of days ago. I worked a double but came home to a nice dinner my son cooked, lovely and much appreciated.


I'm glad he remembered and sorry we didn't. Happy birthday, two days tardy. At least we didn't make you double post everything on your day.


----------



## unregisterd365936 (May 28, 2014)

It's been almost two months since I logged on to this site. I had about 13 trees removed from my property and had a whole house generator installed. Also flew to California to visit my son for the holiday, and before his upcoming deployment. 

Started one p/t job, and was offered a second one (temporary), so I'm busy. Don't want to be doing either one, lol, but I'm hoping to recoup the money I robbed from my retirement stash to pay for the trees and the generator. 

Socially, I am still solitary although I was seeing someone casually. My gut told me he had a secret, though, so I dispensed with him, lol :hammer: When my intuition tells me someone is 'attached,' I trust it. 

So that is the sum of my life story for the past few months. Unglamorous. 

Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh my, it's very good you looked. I seldom do BUT happy belated birthday. Your son did you good.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday HF! I was out to the land today. cut some cedar branches and some pine for decorating. it was just lovely! spring like weather. found a better spot to build my house. I could have had a fire and made myself a cup of tea by the pond. had to spend an hour picking up 2 bags of garbage someone dumped over the street and ditch in front of my place.(or it might have fallen off a truck) in any case it looked really unsightly!

still not in the mood but with only a few days left I had to push myself and decorate the front step. no snow in the forecast for christmas. rain all next week. I forgot to take a pic of the few decorations I put out. it's dark now so i'll do it tomorrow.~Georgia


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

had cedar boards planed from trees i cut a very long time ago...early 90's...i had started on this a good while back...a year really not sure..but anyways...i aint no carpenter i am a wood butcher...but i gave it a shot building some rustic shelves for canned goods in a little narrow spot in kitchen.turned out decent for a jackleg.all i need to do is sand off scuffs and such and clear coat it.8 shelves for pints,1 shelf for quarts and bottom for half gallon jars.should hold approx 200 jars plus....frugal cedar shelves.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

They look good to me...and what pretty wood! I bet those are going to look nice once they get a little shine on them. And a good use of wasted space too. Wanna come build some at my house??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

They are pretty Elk, and just think, drag a mason jar across them on the way to pot or skillet and you get the cedar smell as a bonus.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Dang Elk, how much you charge?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing. want to come do some for me Elkie? I'd cook up grub day and night. I pay well too! sure looks good! got to get me a man that likes to work with wood!

all kidding aside it was just this morning when I was cleaning up my craftroom I noticed a spot I could put a nice bookshelf for all my Catherine Cookson books. got to be tall and thin which is hard to find. really needs to be home made. although I hear there is a shop not too far away that might be able to make one. employs the disabled I believe. I must check that out. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks good!!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice Job Elk! those are some heavy duty shelves.*


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice. I too butcher wood, my only saving grace is my kid. BUT yours don't look butchered. Love the wood grain. Show a picture when you have it in place please.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice Elk! And you call yourself a wood butcher? If I can't do it with an axe and chainsaw, its a huge challenge! I helped a friend dig a basement, and frame a house once. I was all ears (I wanted to learn), cuz I had never done anything like that. It came to finish work and he said he really appreciated the help, but they would manage.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

been putting coats of polyurethane on shelves today...that old wood is dry...first coat was literally gone in minutes....3rd coat so far....i dont know much about finishing stuff but i wonder of a natural stain woulda went faster...it was $2 cheaper on a can too...tightwad i am..lol 

grain is starting to "show" now...woot.

p.s. added a couple pics


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

finished putting poly on it....now to install it and load it down with jars.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks great. Can't wait to see it crammed full.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My like button just refuses to work in Chrome, but even if it did it wouldn't be good enough lol....that is BEAUTIFUL!!! You can come "butcher" wood at my place any time, ROFL! 

Seriously Elk, that came out great, it's almost a shame to cover it up, lol, but I bet it will look even better with all those jars full of bright colored peppers, veggies and stuff on it. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my idea for this came from Cynabald here on forum.she built these nice single jar width shelves down the hallway .so i looked at this narrow space and adapted it to fit the situation in the spot i had.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Elk, didn't you say this wood was wood you cut on your own property? Do you have a sawmill?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

handymama said:


> Elk, didn't you say this wood was wood you cut on your own property? Do you have a sawmill?



this was from trees i cut down on family ranch/farm/homestead years ago...90 or 91. i used a friends portable sawmill that i worked with doing milling jobs on the side.i milled lumber for my grandaddy to build an equipment shed and while i had mill set up i cut a couple cedars and a couple black walnuts for my use.

back in mid summer i did buy an alaskan chainsaw mill for my chainsaw and i will be playing with that a bit to see how it does. toldya i was a big kid with dangerous toys....lol

p.s. somewhere in my pile of wishing and wanting stuff i have a set of full blueprints for building a bandsaw mill.its complete with all measurements and parts and part numbers and places to order them from....talk about dangerous...i might have stuff built all over....roflmao.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, the little Western Spotted Skunk is dislodged from the hen house without violence. I smoked her out, and she left while I wasn't looking -- which means I also tried to flood her out without realizing she was already gone. My last remaining chicken is in foster care with friends while I rehab the hen house and chicken run. I'll start with a new flock in February.

Glad that's over.

Here's a pic of what my little skunk looked like, if not the actual skunk.






















I'll admit I grew rather fond of her, murdered chickens notwithstanding. I'm glad she made it out ok.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Why are the evil fuzzy things so darn cute?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Almost has a shaped head in the first picture. I don't miss them or fleas where I live. LOL 

Elk that is just gorgeous. I would swoon with wood floors that looked like that. Can't wait to see the finished product filled up.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Saw where you mentioned the finished product in the January thread so came to look. I'm jealous Elk, but it just beautiful. I personally love to see shelves of canned goods


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

We need a bumper sticker that reads I heart pantry porn.


----------

